# Vincent Wheels - Where to Buy



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anyone have a link or contact info where I can buy Vincent wheels in the US? I just bought the Dash VW Bug and Ghia and would like to get the Vincent VW rims to dress them out. Any help appreciated!

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

MEV sells some Vincent wheels www.tjets.com


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Can't wait to get these!!!! Well I can...but, hurry! lol*



win43 said:


> MEV sells some Vincent wheels www.tjets.com


Thanks Jerry for the link. Have been wanting to try these Mev Steelies and now have some ordered up. :woohoo:

Bob...red and gray ones...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

bobhch said:


> Thanks Jerry for the link. Have been wanting to try these Mev Steelies and now have some ordered up. :woohoo:
> 
> Bob...red and gray ones...zilla


Let us know how straight they run -- not impressed with RRR steelies. :freak:

And post pics too ya lazy . . .


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Let us know how straight they run -- not impressed with RRR steelies. :freak:
> 
> And post pics too ya lazy . . .


Safer bet Doba! Added bonus is that they offer a big fatty rear rim. 

Havent used alot of them. The score = four out of five sets ran out very nicely. 

Naturally a German "Stahl" is not the same animal as what we call a steelie.

Pics are kinda crappy cuz I wasnt intent on shooting the rims. Gives you an idea of the plating and great depth of the rears. Maybe somebody will cough up some vincent head shots


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Stealies...will let you know how they roll*

Doba,

Will take some pics & let you know how they roll when they get here you Pignute... What's a Pignute? (just made that up but, if someone wants to Google it feel free) 

Bill,

These are not the Droids we are looking for...move a long...move along. Sorry Obie one Bill-nobie but, I believe that these steelies are made by MEV himself and you just order them in different colors. I got gray and red with the purpose of putting Weird Jacks white walls on them. :roll::roll: Yeah!

Ooooooh those are some nice Hot Rods Bill. That Red Porsche is a dream ride...Vrooooooooooooooooooooooooom, shift, vROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM, shift.....vroooooooooooooooooooom etc, etc, etc.

Bob... in a couple more years I can blame it all on the meds...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahahahaha...dunno that those tuffones impersonator wheels are exactly a steelie either...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Thanks Jerry for the link. Have been wanting to try these Mev Steelies and now have some ordered up. :woohoo:
> 
> Bob...red and gray ones...zilla


Bob I think you have mixed-up MEVs own made standard Tjet and Tuffones wheels for the Vincents just like Bill said. I have tried them and they seem to be OK. I've had a little trouble getting some on the axle..even with a wheel press.....BUT my big ballpean hammer did the trick :jest:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Will you take these rims for better or for worse...I will*

Bill & Win,

O.K. I learned this from being married. You are right...yes dear...sorry. lol

Bob...still gonna post pics :lol:...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Bill & Win,
> 
> O.K. I learned this from being married. You are right...yes dear...sorry. lol
> 
> Bob...still gonna post pics :lol:...zilla


Sheesh Bob ya still got it all screwed up...Bunny is obviously wearing a period full dish wheel cover...very stylish.

I will actually concede a short strip of ground here ground here Zilla. I think the tuffy style rim does look very much like a chrome reverse which would qualify it as a steelie. 

HOWEVER! In all the tuff ones literature I've seen it clearly sez something to the effect that they come with "new MAG style wheels" and that they are capable of 780 scale MPH.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I was interested, but there are no front wheels?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I was interested, but there are no front wheels?


There are fronts -- these are the ATS wheels on a tjet:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

doba - herbie looks good with those wheels 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

WesJY said:


> doba - herbie looks good with those wheels
> 
> Wes


Thanks -- I figured out the MEV order form finally and got 5 sets.:woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Me too, Me too!!!


----------

